# FR: en rythme



## EnEspanolPorFavor

Hallo!

Ik zou graag een voorstelling inleiden. Die voorstelling begint met muziek, dus zou ik graag iets zeggen zoals "Zoals jullie kunnen zien, we beginnen in ritme" - maar ik ben niet zeker van dit "in ritme", vertaald van het Frans "en rythme".

Iemand kan helpen?

Ik spreek niet goed Nederlands, dus twijfel niet om mijn posts te verbeteren!

Erg bedankt, 

Quentin


----------



## eno2

Op tempo


----------



## EnEspanolPorFavor

OK, bedankt!


----------



## eno2

Graag gedaan. Hopelijk komen er nog suggesties. Het lijkt me niet zo vanzelfsprekend.


----------



## bibibiben

_Au rythme de_ zou ik met graagte vertalen met _in het tempo van_. Maar _commencer en rythme_ lijkt vooral te willen uitdrukken dat de voorstelling geen statisch (doods, zielloos, duf) begin heeft. Ik zou er dus dit van willen maken: Zoals jullie kunnen zien, hebben we een ritmisch begin. Of anders: Zoals jullie kunnen zien, gaan we ritmisch van start.


----------



## EnEspanolPorFavor

"ritmisch": het was ook de idee van een Vlaamse vriend. Eindelijk heb ik dit woord gekozen.


----------



## eno2

EnEspanolPorFavor said:


> "ritmisch": het was ook de idee van een Vlaamse vriend. Eindelijk heb ik dit woord gekozen.


Upbeat


----------

